# Actividad



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Así está ultimamente nuestro foro regional


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Así es Doc....desgraciadamente .

Que buenas épocas aquellas en que todo el día subíamos posts con diferentes temas bicicleteros y se hacían muy buenas polémicas y hasta una que otra discusión acalorada defendiendo nuestros puntos de vista bicicleteros , sin embargo.......

Tal parece que nos comió la lengua el ratón o mejor dicho se nos paralizaron los dedos para escribir los rollazos que nos aventábamos .

No se si han influido las mal llamadas redes sociales (FB, TW etc ) que de hecho a muchos les absorben todo el día y ya no tienen tiempo de escribir como debe ser ..amplio y bastante .

Y la verdad sea dicha , temas bicicleteros no faltan porque el mtbike sigue su marcha rauda y veloz y casi cada día hay cosas interesantes para compartir , lástima que nos da hue....flojera .

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

La verdad es una lastima ya nadie publica nada, yo entro al foro y checo otras cosas ya al de mexico casi nunca lo veo, pero bueno aqui les dejo una foto de mi ultima rodada, saludos.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

En alguno de los foros en Inglés comentaban lo mismo, mucha menos actividad y le echaban en parte la culpa a las redes sociales, pero obviamente la hue…flojera tiene mucho que ver, esperemos que aumente la actividad.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ni modo, y yo no puedo decir gran cosa porque tiene ya un rato que no ruedo. Pero aquí estoy al pie del cañón.
saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Marco , di aunque sea albures cleteros 
, ja ja ja , saludos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

No porque luego hiero los sentimiento de algunos colegas y les da coraje 
Mejor hablemos de bicis, y les comento que estaba buscando una bici para mi novia y consegui una orbea MX30 nueva por 8250 en Viansi. Todo iba bien... hasta que terminé con mi novia y me ahorré una lana ja ja. 
Ahora una amiga quiere que la aconseje y vi en mercado libre una specialized por 8500 y está impecable, es talla M (la de mi ex debía ser CH) pero me llama la atención tanta gente que compra una bici y no la usa nunca y las terminan vendiendo baratas en Mercado libre. 
Me imagino que varios esposos han de estar bastante decepcionados no creen?
saludos 
Marco


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho , esta muy bueno el tema que comentas , tengo mucho que decir al respecto , al rato que esté al frente de un teclado de a devis me pondré a escribir sobre el asunto , es un merequetengue en el ipad y mas que yo tengo los dedos bien gruesos y unas manotas de guante de beis y mis yemas abarcan de a dos letras ja ja ja , saludos


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Y nos quedamos esperando a que The Last Biker nos platicara acerca de las tristes historias de los maridos decepcionados.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

albxor said:


> Y nos quedamos esperando a que The Last Biker nos platicara acerca de las tristes historias de los maridos decepcionados.


¿ Maridos decepcionados ? para ese tipo de temas mejor vean a Laura de América o Cosas de la Vida con R.S.A.

En este activo Foro se habla de bicis y temas relacionados con las bicis .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Ciertamente este foro tiene ya buen rato de weba...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estuvo muy aburrido el GP de F1 en Rusia .


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Confirmado, sí habrá "frame-only" de la Yeti ASR-c...


----------



## vwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

*quitemos las telarañas*

Es cierto que el foro regional no tiene tanta actividad como antes, pero me gustaria pensar que es porque andan mas entretenidos andando en bici jajaj.

Aqui les dejo un video que preparamos previo al evento Baja Ultra Endurance 100km en Ensenada que es en dos semanas:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Vwolf, en realidad ya tiene un buen tiempo en que el foro anda de capa caída, pero este año va por todos los récords de inactividad.

Se ve que el evento que comentas va estar muy interesante y retador,suerte a los que participen .

Saludos
The last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

en el 2009 tuve la oportunidad de hacer ese recorrido y la verdad es es uno de los mas demandantes que me ha tocado hacer, para esto ya traia 100 kms de una semana antes de la Carrera chupacabras en Cd Juarez, cuando yo leía las reseñas del chupacabra lo pintaban como algo terrorifico, lo que te iba a cambiar la vida bueno en pocas palabras algo extremadamente dificil y pues no, nada que ver los primeros 20 kilometros del chupacabras es plano y durante el recorrido tiene muchos tramos de carretera relativamente faciles en pocas palabras no hay punto de comparacion con Baja Ultraendurance; aqui desde que sales solo para el cielo puro para arriba y arriba, ahora si que como dice TLB suerte a los que participen.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

foesfoesfxr, debes estar orgulloso de esas dos placas , esos si son reconocimientos conquistados a fuerza de pedal y fibra ,entrenamiento y una buena dosis de producto de gallina , felicidades.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Unas fotos de una carrera de Enduro del domingo pasado...

























Y porque no solo de MTB vive el hombre. Esa foto fue del Gran Fondo el pasado Agosto. WARING: LYCRA.









Y la novedad de esta semana es que le meti una X-Fusion Sweep a la Tranza, nomas porque si.


----------

